# Nanny/Childminder Pay Rates



## neiloc (17 Oct 2011)

What is the going rate for a Nanny/Childminder who will come to your home and mind your child/children.

I understand all the complications about setting yourself up as an employer with the revenue and having to pay employers PRSI, holiday pay, bank holidays etc.
We are not interested in paying someone cash and want it to be 100% above board.

I am just wondering what would the going rate be and whether we can afford it. 
The normal hours would be 8.30 - 6pm
The location is rural and nowhere near Dublin so i would expect rates to be significantly less than in Dublin.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Sandals (18 Oct 2011)

neiloc said:


> We are not interested in paying someone cash and want it to be 100% above board.



Will be alot more expensive this way, as you'll be paying someone for a full weeks work. 

rural area: rates Im aware of, cash in hand.

baby in minders home 9-4 €150 and two after school care in childrens home 3-6pm €150


----------



## orka (18 Oct 2011)

Sandals said:


> Will be alot more expensive this way, as you'll be paying someone for a full weeks work.


They are doing a full weeks work (more actually as they will be working 8:30am-6pm with no real breaks unless all the children are asleep at one time - that's 9.5 hours a day - 47.5 hours per week...) so why wouldn't they be paid for a full weeks work?

It's a few years since we employed a nanny but I think the going rate in Dublin is probably not far off €500 (gross) per week now for a fully qualified nanny.  I have some friends who pay more but they have unsociable hours and have to go abroad occasionally leaving the nanny in charge.  Your employers PRSI will be on top of that.  We also provided a car as our nanny didn't have one and she had to do the school run with the older children.


----------



## Sandals (18 Oct 2011)

orka said:


> They are doing a full weeks work (more actually as they will be working 8:30am-6pm with no real breaks unless all the children are asleep at one time - that's 9.5 hours a day - 47.5 hours per week...) so why wouldn't they be paid for a full weeks work?



Where did I say one shouldn't be paid a full weeks work,.....

just pointed out that someone working cash in hand may be/would be able to offer their services cheaper.....


----------



## orka (19 Oct 2011)

Yes they may but it would also be illegal tax-dodging.  It is also demeaning to someone who is making childcare their career that their job is not worthwhile enough to be made official and on the record.  They would also be left with no prsi record for their time working for you.  You also put the nanny in an awkward position - if they don't apply for social welfare at the same time, how do they explain the gap in their prsi record if they ever have to claim benefits?


----------



## Don_08 (19 Oct 2011)

You are looking at about 10 an hour for someone to come to your home


----------



## eastbono (19 Oct 2011)

An au-pair might be a good idea. My neighbours have one and the children are very sociable and happy.


----------

